# The Best Non-Timid Rabbits & Ones that can live indoors?



## DennyJames (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a few standard droopy ear bunnies at the moment but they so timid and i have always had timid rabbits are always so scared. Still love them though because they're so innocent

But i was wondering is there any special breeds of house rabbits out there? Who live inside, but you let them out everyday for a run around also. And also what the best non-timid rabbits are who have a bit more confidence and affection towards you??

Thanks in advance


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

I have a lop house bunny and he is not timid at all, he was at first but after a while he came out of his shell and is now the complete opposite.

if you give them time and attention eventually they will be tame and very affectionate. if they are in a hutch all day and dont get much human contact i think they are more likely to be timid. 

Boo now follows me round all the time like a dog and will sit on my knee for cuddles.


----------



## DennyJames (Oct 21, 2009)

Wicked! Never knew a rabbit could or would follow its owner around!! What does he/she live in? A small indoor cage or just runs freely


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

I have had lop rabbits to but find they great not timid atall infact i find them very loving rabbits.. I have a Dwarf x hes fine follows me around house and outside to he like one of the dogs..


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

ALL rabbits are suitable to be indoors.

ALL rabbits will be affectionate and tame if housed properly, handled regularily and given time.

A rabbit hutched 95% of its time will be miserable, bored, frustrated and even aggressive.

I have an extremely friendly bun as he has ample space to display normal behaviours, ive spent loads of time with him, just sitting and letting him decide what he wants, and ive catered to his needs to combat boredom. He has his GF, who is slightly more reserved, but shes not at all fearful, she just likes to be fussed on her terms.

Both are all over me the second i go into the garden. They even come when called.


----------



## DennyJames (Oct 21, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> ALL rabbits are suitable to be indoors.
> 
> ALL rabbits will be affectionate and tame if housed properly, handled regularily and given time.
> 
> ...


Wow, come when called! I may bring my bunnies into the house then! Get a huge indoor cage for them for when i go to bed so they can do they're toilet business in there and sleep and let them out freely round the house when i am in and awake! You got any other tips to build a relationship, because if i let them freely out round the house as timid as they are at the minute they may get under the sofa and hide because they're are that timid .


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

He has a big indoor cage for night times, the rest of the time he has free run round the flat. He does always go under the sofa but not because he is scared its just his place.

Boo comes to call, sits up for you, he knows his name and comands like 'whats this?' 'come here' etc etc

To start with i just sat on the floor with Boo and let him come to me for a stroke etc. Then i started to train him to sit up by saying 'up' and putting my hand in the air above his head. if he did it i gave him a treat. now he does it all the time cos he knows he will probably get a treat for it.

Basically just earn there trust, dont force them to do things they dont want to do. gradually they will trust you and come to you.

Now Boo doesnt leave me alone, he even follows me to the toilet and even jumped in the bath once when i was having a shower!!


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Leo has a huge pen for nighttime thats the only time he's in a cage. We sat on the floor with him with treats to get him to come over and then started stroking him. He follows us around now he's a Netherland Dwarf mix. He's just beginning to learn to come to his name, you can train them it takes a while. Bring your inside they make great housepets.


----------



## DennyJames (Oct 21, 2009)

Wicked a may try this. Theres usually 4 of us around at my house though and i wouldn't want the rabbit to be scared!


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

They get used to it trust me as long as the rabbits do get outside sometimes a run in the garden is good then they're fine inside


----------



## DennyJames (Oct 21, 2009)

Brill! Thanks for all your advice Nicky!!


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

I have two rex bunnies, one had five babies they have the most amazing temprements, every one of them.

Yhey are by the door and every time i open it they come running over, i think the babies inheited it from mum, i also have another rex and a big blue mongrel bun who are both so grumpy you wouldnt believe, they are free range all day long and so obsessed with each other they even chase the dog away, i hand feed them treats but while they are eating they are grunting at me and batting me with their front paws, things its down to the individual rabbit.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

rabbits are pray animals so there not as friendly as cats and dogs, you have to earn their trust. How many rabbits do u have? why not get them a metal run and put that somewhere quiet like a dinning room for a while so they get used to the funny sounds like the washing machine then slowly introduce them to other rooms and more space. My rabbit comes when I tap the floor or call her name, she'll sit by my feet for hours while i'm on the computer


----------



## sazdaz (Sep 1, 2009)

we have a little nethie who is quite timid but getting better with more handling, and a little dutch who is so confident.from day 1 he would come to us and much to our cats dismay climbs into her bed with her .they do have a very large dog cage in the kitchen for on a night and when we go out but for most of the day they have the run of the house. be warned though they love chewing wires, weve learnt the hard way with 2 phone chargers and a i pod lead


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

You mean like this?

YouTube - Bunny fun

YouTube - Bunny Binkies!

It just takes time, i spend loads of time with my buns, they are now outdoor buns and still chase me round the garden!!! Joey is a cross bred rescue, saffy is a dwarf lop


----------



## DennyJames (Oct 21, 2009)

Adorable! Yes just like that!


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

Hiya,

You can either bring the hutch inside and put it in a quite corner of the house, or buy an indoor cage. It would be nice to section off a part of a room and bunny proof it so that they can run around 24/7, then when you are about, give them run of the house. Obviously look out for cables etc which they WILL chew!

As for taming the - how old are they?
Start off justhanging out near the cage, let them get used to you chatting and being aroud.After a while, put your hand and in and let them sniff you.Offer food out of your hand and slolwy introduce handling. You'll need a lot of patience.

Good luck


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I love those vids crofty


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Well it may be obvious that i would say this but definitely a conti!! As long as they can roam free and are not locked up in a cage!! Its just like having a dog in the house!! My conti is so different in personality and confidence than my french and dwarf lops were and is never scared of anybody (until a cat jumps on the conservatory roof) bit other than that he is just the best!!


----------

